# Inspiron tries to fix itself



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Dell Inspiron mod 5567 Ver 1803 Build 17134.165
For the second time in two days, I lose the desktop and message says problem fixing system or something. Here is what it says; "Driver IRQL Not Less or Equal" NETIO.sys

After it reaches 100% reboots itself and then seems to be OK-for now. Anybody have any idea what this is? I am at a loss as to what to do. Seems like it's a Win 10 issue?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That looks like the problem is with the network drivers.

Go to Dell's support sight for you model (link below) select _Network_ as the Category and download and install the latest network drivers for your model.

To find which ones you need go into Device manager and match the drivers to what's listed under Network Adapters. Look under Bluetooth also if it's there.

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/product-support/product/inspiron-15-5567-laptop/drivers


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

From my device manage for the network drivers: Which one(s)?


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

This is what I found on the Dell website

Intel 8260 7265 3165 7260 3160 WiFi Driver | Intel-8260-7265-3165-7260-3160-WiFi-Driver_PPHR1_WIN_19.60.0.7_A08_02.EXE(89.77 MB of 185 MB)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Dell Inspiron 15 5567* (support site)

These are the Windows 10 64-bit drivers listed for its Intel wireless and Realtek ethernet devices:

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=5TJF1

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/drivers/driversdetails?driverId=6W6KV

Because of the age of these drivers, the Intel and Realtek sites likely have newer versions.

https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/59485/Wireless-Networking

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

sidbub said:


> This is what I found on the Dell website
> 
> Intel 8260 7265 3165 7260 3160 WiFi Driver | Intel-8260-7265-3165-7260-3160-WiFi-Driver_PPHR1_WIN_19.60.0.7_A08_02.EXE(89.77 MB of 185 MB)


Yes get that Intel one and the Realtek one.

Edit : you beat me to it Frank. :notworthy:


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

The driver waas downloaded from Dell. Doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I was able to install the updated Realtek driver. The Intel drives download install failed. So what should I do?


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I downloaded it again for another try to install it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Was there an error message from the Intel driver install ?


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Here is the message from the Intel download.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Just ran this check.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If the downloaded Intel driver would not install then see how things go for a while and if the problem is still present let us know.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

Went to the Intel site for that download. Got this message: Looked for this driver
*Network| Intel 8260 7265 3165 7260 3160 WiFi Driver*

*There are currently no downloads available for Intel 8260 7265 3165 7260 3160 WiFi Driver*
*Search all of intel.com*


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try the Intel download from Dell ?


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

yes, that's where I got those errors; however, I went on the Intel site and downloaded the Intel support assist app. Was able to download the file. Attached file is from the device manager.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, see how it goes.


----------



## sidbub (Sep 8, 2002)

I was able to download and install a file from Intel after I downloaded their software check app. Did a reboot. So far OK but not sure what will come tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Fingers crossed then. Let us know how it goes.


----------

